# Just purchased my TiVo Stream



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

I just got my TiVo Stream. Really looking for to getting it going. It's installing a software update as we speak. I've got to much stuff. Also, just upgrade my TiVo Premiere to the new TiVo Premiere 4 and also have the XL4. TiVo... I loves you! LOL


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, It's installed and working. Woo Hoo. First TV program to break it in, Web Therapy. lol


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've had mine for a few days and it's worked great. It's exposed a few weaknesses in my network though which have resulted in me buying a MOCA bridge and a new 802.11n access point. So all in it's cost me double the MSRP. 

Dan


----------

